# Josie is getting adopted tomorrow



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Good for you and Josie. I know you are sad but you still get to see her. You are doing an amazing and wonderful thing for her. You are her angel.


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

Well, that sounds like the perfect answer for both of you. She will get a wonderful home and you will (someday) be able to get that 2nd Golden. Thanks for rescuing her in the first place.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It sounds like she knew that family was the right one since she wasnt timid with them. It is good that you both will still get to see each other. Hope everything goes good for her to get her furever home.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> My 4-H club had it's first meeting today (had 35 kids come!) but one family called to say they were looking for a dog so they could join the club. I invited them to come meet Josie & they love her. They live very close to us, have 3 children-18, 13, 9 & are ecstatic about getting her. Josie is a little timid of some people at first, but was all over them.
> 
> Tonight is our last with her, I will bathe her in the morning & take her over for a home visit at 2:30 tomorrow. If all goes well (I can't imagine it not) she will be staying with them.
> 
> It is great that she will have kids to play with & she will get to see me & Layla each week at class. I feel really good about this, but a little sad as she sits here on my lap as I write this...


That is wonderful! It's a funny mix, happy for the foster and the new family, but a little sad because you can't help but love her. My foster, Duke, leaves for his forever home tomorrow....there were not enough hours in this day.

You did a great job!

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke (almost a Virginian)


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Thank you for rescuing Josie. How wonderful that you will still get to see her every week. Sounds like a match made in heaven.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

She's adorable! I hope she enjoys her new home. You saved a life and added joy to a new family...


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i think the only thing to add.... make sure they know to call you if things aren't working out. let them know you'll take her back, no questions asked.

and, good job finding her a new home


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

I had a long chat with them last night after the meeting. They will be using my vet (who has already met Josie) and fully understand that if she leaves them she MUST come back to me. I have also offered to do as many home training visits as necessary to get her set up for a good life there. I am very comfortable with this family & even though I couldn't decide if we were going to keep her-it's hard to let her go...

After talking to me yesterday & agreeing to come meet her, they went shopping. The kids picked out a crate, food bowls, 2 beds, tons of toys, new collar & lead, car seat belt, treats, food, & a scrapbook. They had it all loaded in their van & wanted me to see all of her new things!

I feel really good about this!


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

I hope Josie has found her forever home :crossfing


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Enjoy your new home Josie!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Glad she went to a good home.


----------

